
I bought js.org and want to “give it back” to the JavaScript community - jsorg
What do you think would be most useful for the JS-community? Free subdomains for open-source projects? A CDN ? Community tools like blogs, forums, chats? <i></i>*@js.org email adresses for &quot;everyone&quot;?
======
yunyeng
Lets create an online Javascript bible, not the frameworks like angular,
ember, backbone etc... But core javascript, objects, constructor functions,
bitwise operators. Everything about Javascript language should be there.

~~~
josemando
that's exactly what you can find at [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript)

~~~
kipple
+1. There was that push for the Web Platform site[1], the fancy flashy unified
source for web documentation, but I haven't gone back there since day 1... MDN
has more content, more contributors, more love.

[1] [http://www.webplatform.org/](http://www.webplatform.org/)

------
josemando
You could focus on redirects, maybe some for npm modules, other for jquery
plugins, etc

Also you could link/redirect references, like the Mozilla one
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript) (Mozilla rocks \o/)

------
califield
You could make it a redirect service for npm modules.

e.g. [https://js.org/express](https://js.org/express) 301 redirects to
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/express](https://www.npmjs.com/package/express)

Another idea is a blog. One of my favorite blogs is
[http://npmawesome.com/](http://npmawesome.com/)

~~~
jsorg
Thats a bit nodejs focused, i think. Off-topic: The blog i like most is
dailyjs...

~~~
bennettp123
How about [https://node.js.org/express](https://node.js.org/express) instead?

~~~
galfarragem
So getting practical, the main strategy would be:

\- When a project reaches a popularity threshold (for example 10k github stars
or gets to be the most popular project is his category - example: the most
popular 3D library) would get a subdomain:

[https://jquery.js.org/eachplugin](https://jquery.js.org/eachplugin)

[https://node.js.org/express](https://node.js.org/express)

When we get exceptions, in this case, express grew and got autonomous,
[https://node.js.org/express](https://node.js.org/express) would redirect to:

[https://express.js.org/](https://express.js.org/)

------
allendoerfer
You could create an identity system, where users can create personal accounts
and have projects, similar to github. Maybe you should simply use github, that
way popular projects would keep their well known names.

Do not hustle with email, install a system to handle MX records by the user,
maybe with an interface that has some defaults (github, gmail).

After that create an OAUTH provider. Now you can provide other services
through partnerships. I would not give away the ability to define custom sub-
subdomains, instead let them choose between different service providers for
predefined subdomains like these:

* forum.project.js.org

* news.project.js.org

* issues.project.js.org

* mailinglist.project.js.org

Create a skin-able overview of all the services at project.js.org. For the
beginning you could simply pull in githubs README and add a navigation bar at
the top. Later you could create something more dynamic.

Host an aggregator for each service at:

* js.org/forum

* js.org/news

* js.org/issues

* js.org/mailinglist

After you successfully created an enormous community and locked everybody in,
turn evil, go into profit mode and add:

* jobs.project.js.org

* donate.project.js.org

* sponsors.project.js.org

~~~
jsorg
I like the evil part... No, to be serious I just wonder what could be useful.
Github (for projekts) and MDN (for docu of core JS) are doing great. Thanks
for your suggestion.

------
matt_s
There is site called Ruby Toolbox[1] and I find that helpful for doing the
initial research for a library and if its active, useful to me, and how
popular.

An initial Google search indicates there is a site like this for JavaScript,
but checking it show it is an internet lifetime ago (5-6 years).

A fact based inventory of major JS libraries with downloads, bugs and
updated_at stats would be helpful. The challenge would be keeping it fresh. If
project "owners" can submit their own info that would help.

[1] [https://www.ruby-toolbox.com/](https://www.ruby-toolbox.com/)

------
galfarragem
You could somehow use it to establish kind of an _official page_ to JS-
community. Right now js-community is divided, there is the angular community,
the jquery community, the node community, the meteor community, etc, but a JS
community that would aggregate all JS project communities is not organized
yet. Without it JS will always look less popular than it really is.

~~~
mdaniel
That aggregation you mention is traditionally called the "planet", and has a
long history:

[http://planet.lisp.org/](http://planet.lisp.org/)

[http://planet.emacsen.org/](http://planet.emacsen.org/)

[http://www.planetnetbeans.org/](http://www.planetnetbeans.org/)

[http://planetopendata.herokuapp.com/opendatanews?style=hacke...](http://planetopendata.herokuapp.com/opendatanews?style=hacker)

There are probably several packages which will ease the creation of such a
thing, but this is the one I know of:
[http://www.planetplanet.org/](http://www.planetplanet.org/)

~~~
galfarragem
Ex. I make a search for "ruby", the first result I get is _ruby-lang.org_. For
"python": _python.org_. For "clojure": _clojure.org_. For "PHP": _php.net_
(...)

For "javascript", I get _w3schools.com /js_ !!! I know that Javascript is in
constant evolution, but _we_ need some kind of "headquarters to gather our
troops", do PR and marketing.

JS community cannot be a Peter Pan forever, one day _we_ must grow up.

~~~
jsorg
...thats exactly my thinking.

------
striking
Free subdomains and email would be really cool, actually. However, who is
"Everyone"? Who gets a subdomain/email address?

~~~
jsorg
thats the point. I think even with a good hosting plan i could handle
subdomains only in the hundreds and email adresses in the thousands?!? But how
to decide... Even with a focus on open source devs.

~~~
Aeoxic
You could buy a VPS and set up the appropriate software (mailserver, web
client, etc.) and offer free registration for that.

------
thekillerdev
subdomain + email is a good thing, setup a invite only "not so" closed beta
staging, see if it works. Write a user agreement understanding that this is a
test enviroment and making them aknowledge that all their data hosted on that
email can be erased.

So you are safe, and can see if it at least work it out.

------
kevinsimper
Emails for open sources projects would be awesome!

